# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ >  Toàn cảnh sự kiện Nvidia Gamer's Day, xem đấu game Dota 2, nhiều phần cứng mới, tập trung GTX 950

## hungsanphuongdong

*nvidia giới thiệu công nghệ mới tại nvidia gamer's day và nvidia jumpstart (icafe)*

hôm nay tại trung tâm hội nghị grand palace, *nvidia* đã tổ chức đồng thời 2 sự kiện quan trọng là *nvidia gamer's day* và *nvidia jumpstart (icafe).* 


_*nvidia gamer's day - sân chơi dành cho game thủ & tín đồ công nghệ._

sự kiện có sự góp mặt của 300 khách gồm game thủ, nfan và các anh em đam mê công nghệ đồ họa. số lượng khách có vẻ ít hơn năm ngoái bởi nvidia cho biết không gian hội nghị bị giới hạn. năm nay, nvidia tập trung giới thiệu về dòng card đồ họa geforce gtx 950 - một chiếc card tầm trung với mức giá từ $160.




gtx 950 là phiên bản thay thế cho gtx 750 và lần này, nó được phát triển dựa trên kiến trúc maxwell 2 dùng chip gm206. anh em có thể xem qua bảng so sánh dưới đây để nắm được những thay đổi cơ bản giữa các thế hệ.ngoài việc sử dụng kiến trúc mới, chip xử lý đồ họa mới thì gtx 950 cũng được nvidia tích hợp nhiều công nghệ hàng đầu của hãng như hỗ trợ sli, g-sync giúp đồng bộ khung hình, gamestream cho phép stream trải nghiệm game pc sang các thiết bị di động như nvidia shield, shadowplay để quay phim màn hình.

song song với việc giới thiệu gtx 950, nvidia còn tạo ra nhiều hoạt động thú vị tại sự kiện để khách tham dự có được trải nghiệm tốt hơn tại mỗi khu vực trưng bày.




điều quan trọng không thể không nhắc đến chính là trân thi đấu dota 2 nảy lửa giữa team pewpew và bleam tv.những pha xử lý chuyên nghiệp đã tạo nên sự phấn khích cho hơn 300 khán giả cũng như làm nóng không khí tại sự kiện.












tại sự kiện, nvidia đã thiết lập sẵn các quầy trưng bày sản phẩm đến từ nhiều đối tác như msi, asus, gigabyte, zotac, galax, palit và từng nhóm khách được đưa đến từng quầy để tham gia đặt câu hỏi và lấy quà. theo quan sát của mình thì các quầy hàng của zotac, msi, gigabyte thu hút sự quan tâm hơn cả bởi tại đây tập trung nhiều phần cứng mới.







_hệ thống máy tính thi đâu game dota 2 được thực hiện bởi vi tính hoàng long với tiêu chuẩn 5 sao.​
*nvidia jumpstart (icafe) - đánh dấu sự kết nối giữa nvidia và các đối tác quan trọng

_vào tối cùng ngày, sự kiện nvidia jumpstart (icafe) cũng đã được diễn ra tại grand place. đây là một bước đánh dấu sự hợp tác giữa nvidia và các đối tác quan trọng như asus, gigabyte, msi, zotac, palit, inno3d, viewparker._
​_tại sự kiện, đại diện nvidia tại việt nam đã cập nhật những giải pháp phòng game tiên tiến nhất với công nghệ từ nvidia, đồng thời chia sẻ về chiến lược phát triển và hợp tác trong tương lai.




sự kiện khép lại với những phần quà đặc biệt từ nvidia dành cho đối tác và khách mời tham dự sự kiện.

​_*một số hình ảnh khác tại sự kiện nvidia gamer's day và nvidia jumpstart (icafe):_








 




 



 









*_mời các bạn theo dõi lại sự kiện nvidia gamer's day tại:


_<em>

----------

